# R32 GTR - ding dong noise from dash...



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

got that annoying ding dong sound coming from the dash area when going over 112mph:nervous:

can this be disabled?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I think if you have the dash off there's a little blue box which you remove. I'm not 100% because I haven't got round to doing mine yet.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can cut the wire from the ECU to disable the speed limiter, IF thats what you are on about.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Dean I buy car of u that will solve the problem


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Remove the dash and on the back you'll see the chime. (circled in attached photo)
Remove the chime and its wires, problem sorted.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

bayside gtr said:


> Dean I buy car of u that will solve the problem


it would...but u love it!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Never heard of this before, even after all these years!

Ding-Dong, AVON! Lol.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Bayside_gtr please buy it off him otherwise he's going to keep doing stupid mods to it which dont help or asking ridiculous questions.

Dean DRIVE THE CAR, ITS NOT A DRIVEWAY ORNAMENT


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

part of my collection of cars....lol


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

the others being german crap


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Bayside_gtr please buy it off him otherwise he's going to keep doing stupid mods to it which dont help or asking ridiculous questions.
> 
> Dean DRIVE THE CAR, ITS NOT A DRIVEWAY ORNAMENT


put your drift car away and then come chat to me....lol


----------



## sifeizai (Mar 8, 2011)

Dean_Lee said:


> got that annoying ding dong sound coming from the dash area when going over 112mph:nervous:
> 
> can this be disabled?



you got speed warning like jdm ae86 has. 
quite unique though lol...


----------

